# A Tip For All You Guys :p



## Stroodlepuff (11/12/13)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (11/12/13)

Jeez, and I have been trying for years! Now you tell me!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

